# Can't EDIT/DELETE my own posts amymore



## Artifacs

The option menu (Edit, Delete and others) that used to pop up after clicking on the three little dots is not poping up anymore.

I haven't touch anything in my browser.

I cannot reach these options I was able to a couple of months ago or so. Has anything changed? Should I do something?

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## elroy

Can you explain a bit more?  What three dots?  Where?  Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## Artifacs

Hi, elroy 

Those little three dots besides the «Reportar» button.


----------



## elroy

Ah, okay!  So what happens when you click the three dots?  Nothing?

What kind of phone are you using, and what browser?  Have you tried this using a different device and/or a different browser?


----------



## Artifacs

elroy said:


> Ah, okay!  So what happens when you click the three dots?  Nothing?


Nothing happens anymore. It used to show an option menu emerging right over the little dots/arrow.



elroy said:


> What kind of phone are you using, and what browser?


An Old one. 
Android 2.3.6.
Opera mini Browser.

But the weird thing is that it worked just fine until a couple of months ago.


elroy said:


> Have you tried this using a different device and/or a different browser?


Not yet. I could try tomorrow with an Android 4.0 tablet and see how it goes.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Artifacs said:


> An Old one.
> Android 2.3.6.


That might be the problem.


----------



## Artifacs

Paulfromitaly said:


> That might be the problem.


But it worked fine since the forum update. Have you changed anything?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, I am surprised that WordReference is still working on old phones.

Here are some ideas that might work:
 - Tilt the phone to view it in landscape mode. The ... might expand out.
 - Clear the Opera browser's cache. There might be a file badly saved in cache.
 - Try Firefox. That generally works well on older phones.

Edit: Nothing has changed here in the last four weeks or so.


----------



## Kelly B

It is normal that you cannot edit or delete messages after a certain period of time - the option does in fact disappear. I don't recall how long it is - 24 hours? A week? Anyway, you get enough time to have second thoughts, but after that, it ensures that conversations remain readable to people who will use the thread as a reference source later. If it is important to you, you can report your post, and a moderator can decide whether to take care of it for you.


----------



## elroy

Kelly B said:


> 24 hours?


----------



## Artifacs

mkellogg said:


> Hi, I am surprised that WordReference is still working on old phones.
> 
> Here are some ideas that might work:
> - Tilt the phone to view it in landscape mode. The ... might expand out.
> - Clear the Opera browser's cache. There might be a file badly saved in cache.
> - Try Firefox. That generally works well on older phones.
> 
> Edit: Nothing has changed here in the last four weeks or so.


Thanks for the tips. I'll give it a try.

Edit Test: the tips didn't work, but if this text appears here, it means that the direct URL solution do. That is, write the same URL that appears when one clicks on «Reportar» and change «report» to «edit»


----------



## Artifacs

Thanks fellows, I figure out a way to Edit/Delete my posts.

Good ridance to typos!


----------

